# EZ twice baked smooshed taters w q/view



## erain (Sep 28, 2009)

Wanted to do some twice baked taters, so started the smoker and started off some potatoes, evoo and kosher salt on the outside.


i was thinking about jeanies post on her smooshed taters so i thought i combine the two. smoked til taters were tender. rough chunked em up and put in a large bowl. i used the same recipie for my twice baked except i took the butter and sauted onions and garlic, lotsa garlic.


added the cream cheese and the butter/onion/garlic mix to the taters and proceded to do a cowgirl smoosh job to taters. i had scrubbed them off well so i just left skins and all in there. 


put in a 9x9 alum disposable pan, and it was full to the top... this is where the EZ comes in, no scooping out tater shells and with the alum pan no dishes either. back into smoker, about an hour before my ribs were done i added some cheddar cheese and some tater topping seasonings. crumbled bacon would a been nice but i had used all i had on a couple fatties so i was sol.


with a pat a butter(like they needed more) and a dollop of sour cream and chives.


jeanie those onions and the garlic added a ton to them!!!
thks for cking my pix!!!


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 28, 2009)

Those look killer- drool alert 
I love taters - onions - garlic and cheese - probably why I need to go for a treadmill next week


----------



## desertlites (Sep 28, 2009)

those sound and look awesome Erain-just ate and hungry again-thanks.


----------



## gruelurks (Sep 28, 2009)

I should not be reading these forums late at night, it just makes me hungry all over again with all this awesome food. Nice pics, that sure does look good.


----------



## meat hunter (Sep 28, 2009)

Great job there Erain. Man do those ever look good.


----------



## fire it up (Sep 28, 2009)

Great side, they looked (and I bet tasted) great!
Jeanie is always one to come up with some great recipes, great to see others try her dishes, I gotta give this a try.


----------



## ronp (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice taters, Erain as usual, you da man.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 28, 2009)

Beautiful Erain. I will be trying this one for sure.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 28, 2009)

Those look awesome


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 28, 2009)

Great Looking Twice Baked Potatoes...


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 28, 2009)

Great looking potatoes there Erain. Another fine side that jeanie has come up with I think she should have a cook book or something. Now you did a fab job to Erain I liked the butter, onions  and fresh garlic you added that just tops it off in a great way.


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 29, 2009)

Eraine, I love the way you have combined our two recipes. Nice job.


----------



## herkysprings (Sep 29, 2009)

Anybody tried smoked cauli + cheese smooshed in with the po-taters?


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 29, 2009)

I bet that would be tasty HerkySprings.. I like grilled cauliflower...bet it would be good smooshed too. 
If you try it, let me know how it goes. :)


----------



## waysideranch (Sep 30, 2009)

Looks great E.  That Cowgirl is rubbing off on everyone.  Please keep the cold mornings up at your place please.  Keep warm.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 30, 2009)

Here is a recipe you can adapt - it is for cauliflower mashed taters
and it is almost something I can't post here - it's healthy LOL

4 cups cauliflower florets
1 oz I cant beleive its not butter (we also use real butter) 
1 oz Fat free half an half
Salt and pepper

Cook the cauliflower and mash or run thru a food processor Season to taste -


----------

